# low fever after spay ? and haven't pooped yet.



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not worry about that small of a difference in the degrees of the temp of your girl. If it would go up an entire degree or two, I would be more worried.
About the pooping, it is normal that some dogs don't poop for a few days after surgery. The anesthetic used, causes the GI system to be slowed down a bit. The poop will come, don't worry. 
I don't know if you have canned pumpkin over there, some people swear by it, that it helps with the digestion.

Good luck, sounds all in all that your girl is doing good after her spay surgery.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks cgriffin. I guess i'm just paranoid. Well her temp seems fine now. its down to 39.2c (102.56f) 

Yeah heard about canned pumpkin. sadly I don't think we have that here. but I started giving fresh pumpkin yesterday. Seems my Maya don't wanna chew hard food at the moment so I boiled the pumpkin to soften it up a bit.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

What your vet told you is indeed correct. Patients run low grade fevers after surgeries because it is indeed a trauma. In humans we often accept fever up to 39.2 (37 being normal) after surgery without cause for alarm.

We fostered a Scottish Terrier female for a few months and when she was spayed it was ice cubes that did the trick to get her started drinking and eating again.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds normal... To get her to poop, add fiber, cooked green beans, cooked squash, or pumpkin... Good luck!


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks drofen and Sally's Mom. I really appreciate your replies. I guess I just freaked out about the spike in temp. I really don't have a wide base knowledge when it comes to medical thing. 

yep I'm trying to give her food rich in fiber now. I hope it will do the trick. 


Just another question. After the spay surgery Maya seems to be drinking a lot of water than usual. She drinks like 1 liter a day give or take a few.. I know it does not sound a lot. but before her surgery or even way before she don't drink that much water even during summer days. I mean before she drinks less than 500ml a day and of course she pees a lot now also. (clear pee). 

anyway here is what happened before her spay. she had open pyometra so the vet treated her with hormone shots for 5 days and antibiotics. After the treatment she was scheduled to be spayed but we had to postponed it for 2 weeks since her BUN and SGPT and WBC was quite elevated. But her creatine was normal. The vet prescribed some medication for 2 weeks (Nefrotec, Liv-25 and antibiotics)

After 2 weeks her BUN and SGPT are back to normal. WBC is still elevated. and the vet proceeded with the spay surgery.

Should I be worried ? The only time I saw Maya drank a lot of water before was on the 1st to 3rd day (or maybe 4th day) when she had pyometra. 

I mean this is not a sign of renal failure right ?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

zyke said:


> Thanks drofen and Sally's Mom. I really appreciate your replies. I guess I just freaked out about the spike in temp. I really don't have a wide base knowledge when it comes to medical thing.
> 
> yep I'm trying to give her food rich in fiber now. I hope it will do the trick.
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite, it sounds like her kidneys are working great. As long as she continues to pee enough to keep up with the increased fluid intake, I wouldn't worry. The increased intake could be a response to fluids she received in surgery. Those fluids tend to shift around--from in the intravascular space to the tissue and back again. All that fluid movement can cause increased thirst and subsequently increased urine output. 

Almost always the first sign of renal failure is diminished urine output.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

drofen said:


> Quite the opposite, it sounds like her kidneys are working great. As long as she continues to pee enough to keep up with the increased fluid intake, I wouldn't worry. The increased intake could be a response to fluids she received in surgery. Those fluids tend to shift around--from in the intravascular space to the tissue and back again. All that fluid movement can cause increased thirst and subsequently increased urine output.
> 
> Almost always the first sign of renal failure is diminished urine output.



Oh ok whew !!! Thanks ! I was really scared for a moment there. I guess I really worry too much.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

By the way how long that normally last ? the thirst thing I mean ? 

we are on the 3rd day now.. I mean post-op.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah Maya finally pooped !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like she is in the clear now. Happy for you.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sounds like she is in the clear now. Happy for you.


thanks ! 

the past couple of days is really nerve-racking ! I barely slept.


----------



## pshales (Oct 9, 2012)

Zyke,
My dog Sunshine was spayed last week, I too, worried about her while she recovered. 

My vet gave us Novox for her pain and told us that it might make her thirsty. I'm wondering if your dog is taking something similar? 

It sounds like the fever and poop are all taken care of, I'm glad to read that! 

Speedy recovery for your dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

pshales said:


> Zyke,
> My dog Sunshine was spayed last week, I too, worried about her while she recovered.
> 
> My vet gave us Novox for her pain and told us that it might make her thirsty. I'm wondering if your dog is taking something similar?
> ...


Hi pshales Maya isn't on any pain medication. Vet said she will only prescribe pain medication if its really necessary like if Maya is not lying down and continually sits up even though very tired or if she keeps crying. It seems Maya was able to handle the pain well. 

The only medicine she is taking now is antibiotics (clavamox)

edit:
Vet also said that pain medication can cause upset stomach like meloxicam ? (not sure about the spelling) so she decided to play safe. A much safer pain medication (i think) rimadyl is not available here. Well I mean rimadyl for larger breed. I must have been to dozen of vets looking for rimadyl for large breed but with no luck. seems no one is supplying rimadyl for large breed in our country anymore.


----------

